

Show HN: MassMP Game: strategy, management, zombies, in browser, no register req - ttty
http://54.77.31.219/

======
mehuldudi
Could you add a help section and remove the registration popup that comes
every time or ask me for my password because its a little confusing with all
the info on display at the start

~~~
ttty
Yes, I know that is missing some tutorials but you can see some videos in the
meantime:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc4XeQMV4vdLCVQ5Z7jXkAQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc4XeQMV4vdLCVQ5Z7jXkAQ)
or the community:
[https://plus.google.com/u/1/communities/10543793251523246971...](https://plus.google.com/u/1/communities/105437932515232469714)

The popup for password shows up when you are not registered and you attack
another player. You can attack not owned planets while you are not registered.

What do you think about it so far?

